# Cedar Spills



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Does anyone sell cedar spills? I enjoy lighting my cigars with the cedar that they come wrapped in. I am wondering if a retailer sells the spills only. Thanks.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I have never seen any shops selling The cedar, but I am sure you could get some from the gorrilas her on CS. I will start saving the cedar of my cigars if you want it.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

groogs said:


> I have never seen any shops selling The cedar, but I am sure you could get some from the gorrilas her on CS. I will start saving the cedar of my cigars if you want it.


Sure! I will pay you for it. I feel that the cedar lights the cigar better than a lighter b/c the flame is bigger and evenly toasts the foot better.


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

If you look most B&Ms have them sitting in a jar somewhere with a take one or leave one type sign on them.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

If you buy cigars by the box, you will find that the thin sheets of cedar in the box can be broken up into half or quarter inch strips. This is where the spills that cigar shops have come from. Hope that this helps.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

elderboy02 said:


> Sure! I will pay you for it. I feel that the cedar lights the cigar better than a lighter b/c the flame is bigger and evenly toasts the foot better.


No need to pay me for them. I will start saving my cedar, and PM you when I have some saved up. If you find some at a B&M let me know, but none of my B&M's have any. I also have some spanish cedar at my shop that I use when I build humidors. I could shave off some nice strips for lighting cigars if you want. Let me know.:tu


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

taltos said:


> If you buy cigars by the box, you will find that the thin sheets of cedar in the box can be broken up into half or quarter inch strips. This is where the spills that cigar shops have come from. Hope that this helps.


I buy mostly samplers on here and singles. I have only made about 3 box purchases so far.



groogs said:


> No need to pay me for them. I will start saving my cedar, and PM you when I have some saved up. If you find some at a B&M let me know, but none of my B&M's have any. I also have some spanish cedar at my shop that I use when I build humidors. I could shave off some nice strips for lighting cigars if you want. Let me know.:tu


Sure! I will re-imburse you. Thanks! :tu


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

elderboy02 said:


> Sure! I will re-imburse you. Thanks! :tu


I will let you know when I have some ready to ship. It may take a week or two, but I will get something together for you.:tu


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

I can save mine too, if you want them......I always just throw them away.

It may take awhile, but if you want to PM me your address, I will put them in an envelope with your name on it so I don't forget and when I get a hand full I'll send them your way.:ss

Mark


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

seegarfan said:


> I can save mine too, if you want them......I always just throw them away.
> 
> It may take awhile, but if you want to PM me your address, I will put them in an envelope with your name on it so I don't forget and when I get a hand full I'll send them your way.:ss
> 
> Mark


Awesome! Thank you all. PM sent.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

I will save mine too. Not that I think it will be many but if I smoke a cigar with one I will hold on to it for you.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Namerifrats (Jan 24, 2008)

I smoke alot of 5 Vegas Series A cigars. They all have the cedar sleeves on them. I may have to try lighting a cigar with one.


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

I'll save mine as well....although it may be awhile before I reach even a handful.


----------



## Stogeyfish (Oct 13, 2006)

I read that someone places the cedar sheets through a paper shredder, not the cross-cut type but one that make strips. Haven't tried it myself . . .:ss


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

So does anyone know of place that sells them? If you are on of the kind BOTLs that saves them to send, I will gladly reimburse you! Thanks.

Zitro


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

usually your B&M will have them for cheap or free because they get alot in with the boxes of cigars. I like to use 100 dollar bills to light mine thou, it adds a little extra flavor


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

smokeyandthebandit05 said:


> usually your B&M will have them for cheap or free because they get alot in with the boxes of cigars. I like to use 100 dollar bills to light mine thou, it adds a little extra flavor


:r
Yeah, I am all out of hundies right now. I'll have to settle for the spills...


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll try to save you some as well. I'll check my boxes and see if I still have any sheets in them.


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

zitro_joe said:


> :r
> Yeah, I am all out of hundies right now. I'll have to settle for the spills...


eh just make more on your printer lol

---------------- Now playing: Craig Morgan - Almost Home via FoxyTunes


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

scottw said:


> I'll try to save you some as well. I'll check my boxes and see if I still have any sheets in them.


Jack usually has a ton under the case that holds the padron 64's and 26's and he'll give ya some

---------------- Now playing: Craig Morgan - Almost Home via FoxyTunes


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

zitro_joe said:


> So does anyone know of place that sells them? If you are on of the kind BOTLs that saves them to send, I will gladly reimburse you! Thanks.
> 
> Zitro


The only place I've ever heard of that sells them is in Germany: http://www.cedrus24.com/ They make sticks and flats.

If you're going to use strips pulled from boxes and inside tubos, be careful as they turn to ash VERY fast, and you'll want to light them indoors as they don't work very well in a breeze (when I tried this earlier this summer, I found it easier to use two strips at a time).


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

smokeyandthebandit05;1962899I like to use 100 dollar bills to light mine thou said:


> :tpd: I do this all the time too.
> 
> What?
> 
> ...


----------



## NBearclaw (Oct 7, 2012)

I love using spills to light but most of the cigars I buy don't come wrapped in them and if they're printed burning the ink sketches me out, I found these and they're fairly expensive but also really bad ass, especially if you're only going go use them occasionally

cedarspills .com


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

If you're serious about using spills, you could always go old school and buy a spill plane.

Spill Plane - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## preston (Oct 5, 2009)

check the online shops, here are some..... spills at smokeinn.com


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

wow talk about Grave Digging. this thread is from Aug 2008!!!!!! :r

no doubt Preston... I was thinking the same thing... recently used a couple I received with order from Smoke Inn. Not something I'd use all the time but pretty cool no doubt.


----------



## preston (Oct 5, 2009)

Sarge, i was debating adding them to an order i'm putting in this week. do you think they are worth it?


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

I just received a box as a gift, from Cedarspills.com. Personalized, too.


----------



## preston (Oct 5, 2009)

win, do you think they are worth a purchase, or just kind of a cool gift, and a frivolity to have around?


----------



## Cheftompkins (Jul 31, 2013)

groogs said:


> No need to pay me for them. I will start saving my cedar, and PM you when I have some saved up. If you find some at a B&M let me know, but none of my B&M's have any. I also have some spanish cedar at my shop that I use when I build humidors. I could shave off some nice strips for lighting cigars if you want. Let me know.:tu


I also am looking for some spills, If you happen to come across some more pm me and we'll work something out. Thanks.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey guys, check out my review in cigar accessory review section about some spills I picked up!


----------



## CigarKidUSAF (Jul 11, 2011)

I get tons of cedar whenever I want from my local B&M. they take whatever cedar is left from the empty boxes and leave it on a shelf in the humidor for whoever wants it. Ill take 5-10 sheets whenever I stop by and just break it up and throw it in an empty cigar box.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I use Commonwealth Cedar Spills


----------



## Cheftompkins (Jul 31, 2013)

CigarKidUSAF said:


> I get tons of cedar whenever I want from my local B&M. they take whatever cedar is left from the empty boxes and leave it on a shelf in the humidor for whoever wants it. Ill take 5-10 sheets whenever I stop by and just break it up and throw it in an empty cigar box.


That is an excellent idea, Thank you for that. I think I'll talk with my local B&M's and see what they say.


----------



## CigarKidUSAF (Jul 11, 2011)

Cheftompkins said:


> That is an excellent idea, Thank you for that. I think I'll talk with my local B&M's and see what they say.


Not a problem! Hopefully your B&M's will catch on to the idea. It's just an added touch thats made me a loyal customer.


----------

